
Startup founders are relentless and a bit mad - jwwest
http://rekatz.tumblr.com/post/14504335859/startup-founders-are-relentless-and-a-bit-mad
======
keeptrying
Entrepreneurship really shouldn't be romanticized. It's already overly
romanticized in the media. It's hard work with possibly no payoff.

If your the kind of person who needs every hour of your work to be truly yours
then entrepreneurship. Ie if the only way you can enjoy your work is for it to
be all encompassing then this is a good gig for you.

If you want to have a life etc, this is not for you. Stay away for your own
good and for the sake of your own health.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
So, if you love it, then go ahead? Jump in if its the only way you can enjoy
your work, if you live for it? That's exactly what romanticizing means.

I think some of us are like that, and romanticizing works for us. Others are
just in it for the return, and reject poetical interpretations like the parent
article. It's not bad writing, really. Just doesn't resonate with everybody.

~~~
keeptrying
My words were meant completely literally :). I wrote this after waking up in
the middle of the night wondering where'd the base premise for my startup was
baseless.

